# Avic D3 Wiring in '03 Jetta with Monsoon



## Over Achiever (Mar 3, 2007)

Where do I access the parking brake wire, rear light wire, speed sensor wire, and the accessory wire to the ignition? Are these wires already part of the factory wiring harness?
I found that not all of the Metra wiring corresponds to the factory harness, there's an additional plug that doesn't correspond to anything on the Metra harness. Does that plug directly into the Pioneer unit?
OA


----------



## xhavokx (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Avic D3 Wiring in '03 Jetta with Monsoon (Over Achiever)*

you will have to run all those wires to other places in the car. the parking brake wire will be right at the brake itself, the reverse wire is black with blue stripe behind the drivers kickpanel, speed sense is blue with white stripe at the blue plug behind the instrument cluster, and acc. you can get at the 75x terminal under the drivers side dash.


----------



## Over Achiever (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok, I found the 75x terminal under the drivers side dash. How do I get behind the instrument cluster and behind the driver's side kickpanel? Are we referring to the door panel or the panel where the left foot rests? Those are the only two wires left I don't know how to get to.
Also, do I have to wire anything special to the Monsoon amp or will the Avic just bypass that.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Over Achiever)*

Not sure about the instrument cluster but to get the kick pannel off you pull the hood release and hold it out and lift the pannel and pull and it pops off with a little bit of work.


----------



## Over Achiever (Mar 3, 2007)

Just making sure for the kick panel, does the panel extend from the hood release area to where one steps to enter the car? If so should I start lifting from the rear end of the piece as opposed to by the hood release?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Over Achiever)*

It goes back to the dead pannel (place where you rest your foot) all the way to the runner pannel (by where the door attaches). It snaps into the top of the runner pannel and slides into the dead pannel. It'll take some work to get out, but it's dooable. When you start pulling, lift by the runner pannel first. That will pop up easy. Next pull the hood release and pull the bottom (below the hood release) out. You'll lift the whole assembly straight up and twist it to get the curved part overtop of the hood release. Then you'll twist and pull straight out to unhook it from the dead pannel.


----------



## xhavokx (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

the hood release lever comes off really easy, if you pull it out there is a clip on the inside that you can undo with a flathead screwdriver. the footrest panel will need to come out as well cause the wire is buried pretty deep in the harness.


----------



## xtemperedx (Feb 13, 2003)

Anyone know which wire behind the dash is the speed sensor wire?


----------



## xhavokx (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (xtemperedx)*

it should be a blue w/ white stripe at the blue plug behind the guage cluster. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shockme66 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Avic D3 Wiring in '03 Jetta with Monsoon (Over Achiever)*

Over Achiever,
Are you aware of the parking brake hack on the D3, this is so you can program the nav and watch movies in motion. If not I can post directions. My D3 is on back order!
Where are you mounting your Sat box?
Thanks


----------



## Over Achiever (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Brian,
Yes, I have my D3 set up so that my passenger can access the nav data while I am driving. I've also found all the wires necessary for the install except for the illumination wire (orange/white on the D3). I'll get to that when I install the bluetooth adapter coming later.
As for the boxes, I have the SWI-CAN/PS steering wheel interface boxes behind the D3 and behind the climatronic, the backup camera power supply, and all the RCA cable connections that tend to take up a lot of space. It was a very tight fit though.
As for the sat boxes, I believe since they are a little bigger I would mount them in the glovebox? I haven't disassembled the upper dash so I don't know if there is room up there. I think there is room above the radio cage but I'm not sure if it would fit (thin enough).
As for my iPod cable, most people route it to the glovebox (very easy) but I routed it through the lower console into the armrest, has just enough length.
The D3 has been a great system so far.
Cheers!
John


----------



## shockme66 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (Over Achiever)*

John,
Thanks for the info, my pieces are coming in slow, i have everythig except the D3 and the Bluetooth, I may try to run the camera tonight.
Thanks again.


----------



## Over Achiever (Mar 3, 2007)

Just curious, what accessories did you get in addition to the D3?


----------



## shockme66 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (Over Achiever)*

Ipod adapter
Sirius Box
Reverse Camera
Bluetooth Adapter BTB200


----------



## shockme66 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (Over Achiever)*

One install question;
The wires that need to be grounded can you just ground them to the ground wire in the harness?
I know to do the parking brake harness you need to ground a few wires. Also What wire do you hook the camera up to so it knows you are in reverse?
thanks


----------



## Over Achiever (Mar 3, 2007)

I just grounded all the wires to the ground wire in the harness, seems to work fine.
The wire for the backup camera is deep under the kickpanel on the drivers side. You have to pull the panel behind the hood release and the panel continues down where you step into the car. Pull the panel up, and deep within there should be a bundle of wires. The wire to tap into is black with blue stripe.


----------



## shockme66 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (Over Achiever)*

Ok so just so I understand, in the kick panel ther is a black/Blue wire that is the reverse wire taps into?
How do you like you Avic, did you go with xm or sirius, i'm trying to figure out if sirius can display the song title and stuff, the manual does not say.


----------



## Over Achiever (Mar 3, 2007)

Right, it's part of the bundle of wires travelling through the kickpanel to the back of the car. I would doublecheck the wire color with your specific model car though.
I didn't get sat radio since I can't afford a monthly subscription just yet. I'll probably add on XM later so I can get the traffic information as well.


----------



## shockme66 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (Over Achiever)*

Sounds good, thanks for the info. I hope to get this all installed by next week my D3 is Back ordered.


----------



## Net (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (shockme66)*

I am engineer for Peripheral and have just started developing a plug & play interface for aftermarket radio installations in 2005.5 to 2007 VW’s. The interface interprets the messages on the CAN-BUS and will output VSS, Parking Break, Reverse (for backup camera), Illumination, and Accessory with RAP, it will also turn on your amplified systems (Monsoon and Dynaudio) if equipped. Like I said, this is plug & play, it will have everything needed for an aftermarket navigation radio to fully integrate with your vehicle, no searching for wires needed. 
I will be looking for BETA testers in the next few weeks. If you are interested please email me @ [email protected]
http://www.peripheralelectronics.com/home.asp
http://www.aampofamerica.com/web/home.asp


----------



## shockme66 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (Over Achiever)*

I started my D3 install all is good, except I cant figure out how to get the driver kick panel off, do I need to remove the hood handle?
Thanks


----------



## xhavokx (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (shockme66)*

on the inside edge of the top of the handle there is a clip that you need to pry towards the front of the car, then it just pulls straight off.


----------



## Over Achiever (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (xhavokx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xhavokx* »_on the inside edge of the top of the handle there is a clip that you need to pry towards the front of the car, then it just pulls straight off.
I don't know how to put the handle back on, is it a simple process? (it was loose when I bought the car to begin with, pulling on the kickpanel well ... kicked it off)


----------



## xhavokx (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Over Achiever)*

the clip usually falls in behind the kick panel when you take it off, if the clip isn't on it, it won't stay there at all.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2004)

Were you ever able to tap into the reverse wire behind the "drivers kick panel" and did it work? I just pulled all of it apart, rang through all of the wires with my DMM and couldn't find one that would go high when in the reverse gear. I didn't start the car, just turned the key and put it in reverse so the lights would stay on and i don't have to keep the clutch in. Let me know.
Also i got a manual '03.5 GLI could it have different set up????


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2004)

Also i got frustrated and unplugged all three of those plugs and my reverse lights would still stay on


----------



## xhavokx (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

if I remember correctly reverse was a semi heavy guage black/blue in the biggest bundle of wires pretty much burried in the corner of the kick, it had its own plug in the middle of the bundle. good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Over Achiever (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (xhavokx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xhavokx* »_if I remember correctly reverse was a semi heavy guage black/blue in the biggest bundle of wires pretty much burried in the corner of the kick, it had its own plug in the middle of the bundle. good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I concur, that's the wire that I tapped into. It's deep within the corner of the kick, if you pry up more of the panel, you might get a better handle on it. Remember, the wire is running from the front of the vehicle to the rear lights deep along the kickpanel.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (Over Achiever)*

I give up. Once again rang through all of those wires with car turned on and still no go.








Am i testing the right terminals???








And once again even after unplugging all three of them the reverse lights still stay ON


----------



## xhavokx (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

it's not in those plugs, its farther back in the kick, there is a bundle of wires about 1" around all taped up if you peel the carpet back farther.


----------



## Over Achiever (Mar 3, 2007)

Believe me, I thought it was those plugs too, but you have to pull more of the panel away from the car (where you step into the car, between the door and the seat. Pull gradually from the front of the car to the back of the car. You'll find the correct bundle of wires in that area, deep within a groove between the door and the driver's seat. That's where I tapped in.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (Over Achiever)*


























































I need a beer


----------



## Over Achiever (Mar 3, 2007)

I wish I had taken pictures when I had my car taken apart, they would come in handy right now. =(


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (Over Achiever)*

Well, i finally got it. And for a sake of other poor soles who are searching for a reverse wire to tap into here are some pics
Overall location of the wires. Note the open door on the left 








Close in of the wires. Yes there are TWO black wires with a blue stripe







. You need the thicker one. If you trace the other (WRONG) one it'll go to the blue plug. The one that you need will to to the back of the car.








Be careful unwrapping the wires. I used exacto knife and cut one of those wires







the most uncomfortable 30min of upside down soldering in my life


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

radioshack has wire taps that would have worked and taken 30 seconds


----------



## xtemperedx (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Avic D3 Wiring in '03 Jetta with Monsoon (Over Achiever)*

I'm getting ready to tap into the blue / white wire behind the gauge cluster. Should I be worried about anything? I heard that messing this wire up can mess stuff up.


----------



## fazeShift (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Avic D3 Wiring in '03 Jetta with Monsoon (xtemperedx)*

question about the reverse wire:
is there a reason why you guys dug the wire out of the kick panel, rather than running a wire back to the reverse light in the back of the car, as the instructions recommend? it seems that the head unit only needs a voltage on/off type of wire... so, whenever the reverse lights are on, the camera comes on...
did you just do the kick panel because it was a shorter extension, or something?
thanks!


----------



## fazeShift (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Avic D3 Wiring in '03 Jetta with Monsoon (fazeShift)*

the almost 24 hour bump back to the top of the page to see if somebody will answer...
the D3 just arrived in the box today...








thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shockme66 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Avic D3 Wiring in '03 Jetta with Monsoon (fazeShift)*

I have had no success with the reverse wire yet, I have a B6 so not sure if it is the same. But I even tried going direct to the reverse light, but it still does not work. I think it is data signal and that's why.
I may need to go direct into the ECU.


----------



## fazeShift (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Avic D3 Wiring in '03 Jetta with Monsoon (shockme66)*

really? i'm basing my question off of this page in the installation manual...


----------



## shockme66 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Avic D3 Wiring in '03 Jetta with Monsoon (fazeShift)*

I know, I tried, didnt work for me, it works when the car key is turned to BAT, but once started the signal starts to switch back and forth when shifted in REV. So weird, I dont get it. 
It may work for you, but my B6 it doesnt.


----------



## fazeShift (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Avic D3 Wiring in '03 Jetta with Monsoon (shockme66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shockme66* »_I know, I tried, didnt work for me, it works when the car key is turned to BAT, but once started the signal starts to switch back and forth when shifted in REV. So weird, I dont get it. 
It may work for you, but my B6 it doesnt. 

craziness! are you automatic, tiptronic, or manual? that's the only difference i could see where it might tweak out... 
edit: or maybe it's a bad connection that isn't holding the current through it when the car is on and vibrating?








anybody else have opinions on my question or shockme66's problem?


_Modified by fazeShift at 4:05 PM 5-1-2007_


----------



## shockme66 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Avic D3 Wiring in '03 Jetta with Monsoon (fazeShift)*

6 Speed Tip


----------

